# 2007 Civil Service Exam (Police Officer)



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

Does anyone know the locations of the test, what exactly is on it, do you get your results from the test, how long the test lasts, and is there any literature that I can read before taking the test? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

The tests are administered at various locations........... The first section is a DRAWING of an incident, usually involving a building fire or car crash, and you have 5 minutes to look over all the details and then you are tested on your memory from the picture. Pay close attention to street signs, store/building signs, how many cars are involved, and plate/cruiser numbers. The rest is reading comprehension etcetera....... You should plan on sitting there for a couple hours. I was always one of if not the very first person done. To each his own but I never read the stories for the reading. I always read the questions and then looked back and "researched" the answers. When I used to take the tests I usually did VERY well that way but that may or may not work for you............ Don't rush. The test only comes every two years. Make your score worth your while. Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

... I think this years test isn't going to be based on Reading Comprehension as mentioned in other posts. Instead they found psychological questionairres to be more "fair." The HRD website describes it vaguely.


----------



## daxxkid (Nov 23, 2006)

From what I know, this years test will be just like the Fire test last year. Good luck, just make sure you stay consistent with the second and 3rd part, and you'll be ok


----------



## NytroCop (Feb 4, 2007)

That's what I heard as well. I believe they (PO) are going to the band scoring method (agree with it or not). I purchased a book off of Amazon which was basically a crash course introduction on focusing on the proper parts of a Civil Service test specifically guided towards police officers. I must say that it's very thorough and it has helped me quite a bit. If you want the specific title just PM me.

AJ


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the response guys. What was on the fire test last year, I didn't take it so I wouldn't know what was on it. What is on the 2nd and 3rd part of the test?


----------



## DPD6860 (Nov 13, 2004)

_*Why do you care what's on the fire test, if you are taking a civil service exam for a police officer position.*_


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

The upcoming civil service police officer examination will be offered at multiple locations throughout the state (usually at high schools). 

The written police officer civil service examination will consist of three subtests: the Written Ability Test (WAT), the Life Experience Survey (LES), and the Work Styles Questionnaire (WSQ). The WAT is administered to measure cognitive abilities that have been identified as essential to performing the duties of a Police Officer. The WAT includes areas of verbal expression, verbal comprehension, problem sensitivity, deductive reasoning, inductive reasoning, and information ordering. The LES consists of a series of multiple-choice questions related to candidates' past history and experience of potential relevance to successful performance of entry-level police officers. The WSQ is designed to assess certain motivational, value-related and attitudinal characteristics that are of potential relevance to successful performance of entry-level police officers. 

This is the first time that this type of examination is being administered for police officers. An examination of this type was recently administered for the position of firefighter, as a result of litigation (successfully claiming that the "traditional" cognitive type of examination had a disparate impact on minority candidates). 

HRD will be using the "banding" system to score this examination. The change in scoring system corresponds with the change in exam type. The scoring system previously used for the most recent firefighter exam consisted of 9 score bands; For instance, a score band of 8 meant that the candidate scored in the range of 92-95.

Under this "banding" system, when your name is reached for appointment, it will appear on the list in a tie with all the other applicants in your score band within the communities you selected. There is a question regarding whether or not you will have "bypass appeal rights" if an appointing authority hires another candidate within your band. HRD takes the position that because candidates within a band are "tied," there is no bypass. 

In a few weeks, there will be a study guide available for this examination. 

You can find more information on my website: http://www.policelaborlaw.com. 

Attorney Brian Simoneau


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Now does everyone that takes the test get to know how they scored or do they not let people know how they scored?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

1. The State tries to assign you to a test center that is close to your home town. But, if you live in Boston you may have to go all the way to the other side of the City to a neighborhood High School.

2. In the past, the doors opened at 8:00am. You had to check in, in the lobby, show an ID and get your room assignment. This process can take almost an hour.

3. Once you get into the room, it can take the proctor almost 45 minutes to hand out the material to everyone and give all the instructions.

4. Once you have the test, take your time, you have plently of it.

5. It takes quite a while, I don't exactly remember how long it was before I got my score in the mail, but I think it was at least 2 or 3 months after the test. But that was 11 years ago, they may be quicker now but I doubt it. They give you a raw score and you don't know how you did on a particular section.

6. After the scores are released you used to be able to go right up to the McCormick state office building on Beacon Hill One Ashburton Place and see where you are on the list of the 3 municipalities you selected and on the Transit Police list. Otherwise, you can conatct the towns you selected individually.

7. I would recommend that you not only get a good nights sleep Friday night and get up early and eat a good brekfast, but try and get a good nights sleep Thursday evening as well. 

Good Luck.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

You can also check your scores and other info online at the HR's site on mass.gov. The FF exam and the Police exam are almost identical in that the FF exam asked questions related to that job as will the Police exam, previous civil service exams had math and memorization questions the new exams dont. Also there is no book on the market today that will help you with regard to any civil service exam offerd in this state. Because exams differ from state to state I have never found one related to Massachusetts.

Good luck.....
Pm me if you have any questions


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

you mean the 5 minute memorization in the beginning is no longer part of the test?


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

I've taken the Police test the past three times (6yrs). There has never been any section with math questions...Maybe the fire exam, but not the police.


----------



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses, feel free to keep them coming.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Im sorry your right there is no math questions on the police exam I was thinking of another state....


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

Actually there was a minor math section, in which you had to calculate to determine if you were a marksmen, sharpshooter,etc. for qualification.

Does anyone have any idea on how long it would take for scores to be released after taking the 07 test?


----------



## NytroCop (Feb 4, 2007)

The book that I have was based on the "old" test... Synonyms, Antonyms, scenarios, 5 minute memorization tests... and it has like 5 or 6 pre-tests. I think it's a very good book. (BoSoxWorldChamps I still owe you that info, I haven't forgotten you).
However, I know with the new test that portion is less prevelant than before (but, it's still important to do as well as possible on all parts... obvious to say)
AJ


----------



## DrShredz (Mar 8, 2007)

I purchased a book online that was used (but still brand new) that is the MA Police Officer Study Guide. I was printed in 97, but still very similar to exams today. Other books that you can buy have similar study material, but also include study material that corresponds to other states tests as well.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

If it's anything like the 05 test, I believe the scores came out in July and the list came out in September...


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

but still very similar to exams today


Not true DrShredz...... Both the Civil Service exams in Massachusetts completely changed, the only study material relevent to the exams is what the state provides you, and what basic knowdegle you have when going into the exam......


----------



## DrShredz (Mar 8, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> but still very similar to exams today
> 
> Not true DrShredz...... Both the Civil Service exams in Massachusetts completely changed, the only study material relevent to the exams is what the state provides you, and what basic knowdegle you have when going into the exam......


the study guide i have is almost identical to the 2005 exam.


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

In 05, the scores were released in Sept. The lists were established Nov. 1st. It is valid 2 years from the established date...


----------

